# Sub work South burbs Chicago



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

I have approx. 8 gas stations in south burbs looking to sub out 30 day pay would like one person for them all. 

Crete, Olympia fields, Park Forest, Peotone, University Park.

2in. trigger no sidewalks or salt unless requested

Let me know if your intrested


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

What is the pay


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

Bporter;1107435 said:


> I have approx. 8 gas stations in south burbs looking to sub out 30 day pay would like one person for them all.
> 
> Crete, Olympia fields, Park Forest, Peotone, University Park.
> 
> ...


I'm in St. John and can handle them all.


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

Still available? I'm in Chicago Heights...pay?


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

call me at 708-306-7277. ken


----------

